# Misfire and cold start on 87 maxima



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Here is the deal. I just bought my winter beater, but it has a little bit of a misfire. You can mostly feel it when you accelerate hard or are going uphill. When you are just idling it seems ok. Also I just noticed that in the morning when I go to start it and it is really cold out I have to hold the idle for like 30 seconds for it to keep running. Also the service dummy light is on, but I was told it was just a regular maintenance light that had to be turned off by the dealer. Here is what I would like to know. Is there a way to check error codes? Also i know that it can be a lot of things including spark plugs, wires, cap/rotor, fuel injectors etc, but what would be the easiest way of finding out what it is. The car sits outside and its really cold out and also I have been really busy lately so I haven't had time to look at it. If anyone could help me out and let me know a quick easy way of testing/diagnosing I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Autozone can check the code for free... and usually the dealer will as well...

here's a link on how to do it yourself

http://members.tripod.com/torquespecs/maxima_85-91_codes.htm

which came from this sticky
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=168513

in this 1st and 2nd gen section on the ORG
http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...Chris is the mod for the Maxima forums too now? Sweet.
Very good link, btw.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

so THIS is why he waited so long to put me as a mod... i was wonderin...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> so THIS is why he waited so long to put me as a mod... i was wonderin...


Did you not know you were a mod yet?
lol

:cheers: Cheers bud!


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

I was told it could be my injectors. How do I test them?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> I was told it could be my injectors. How do I test them?


 i'm not sure if there IS a way to test injectors perse...

good way to clean them is to stop by your local Autozone or whatever and pick up a big can of B12. Put that in your next tank of gas (before putting the gas in), then drive the car for a while. the motor will run SO much smoother (obviously) and it will clean your fuel system


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You could also take them to a shop and have them check out your injectors for you. But using B12, as Chris said, is a much cheaper approach.

You could do a resistance test or a sound test...
Got this from Maxima.org...


> Sound Test
> This test is performed with the engine idling. Use a mechanic's stethoscope or a length of rubber vacuum hose, and listen to each injector. All injectors should sound alike. If you find one which makes a different
> sound (or no sound at all) you have found a problem.





> Resistance Test
> This test is performed with the engine off. Use an ohmmeter to measure the
> resistance of each injector. This does not require removing the injectors.
> I don't know the correct resistance value for the injectors on your model,
> ...


I hope this helps you out...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^David do you hate reading previous posts?

lol


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I think I need to go back to bed.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dumb and dumber at it again...

:dumbass:


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Well it turns out that it was only a plug. One quick question though.. Where the heck is my computer? I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> Well it turns out that it was only a plug. One quick question though.. Where the heck is my computer? I can't seem to locate it.


Try looking under your passengers seat


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Diesel2 said:


> Try looking under your passengers seat


Ok, I looked there and I wasn't sure if it was the box for the security or the computer. The directions to pull the code says to stick a screwdriver in somewhere and a green light will flash the codes. Well I can't find the green light anywhere on there. All I see is the wire harness going into it.


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> Ok, I looked there and I wasn't sure if it was the box for the security or the computer. The directions to pull the code says to stick a screwdriver in somewhere and a green light will flash the codes. Well I can't find the green light anywhere on there. All I see is the wire harness going into it.


Thats the puter and if you look in the side of it you should see a RED & a GREEN light on the side(through a slot) and next to that you should see a small plastic screw. You turn this screw anticlockwise to activate the codes.
Just as a matter of interest this system is the same as the VL commodore in Australia


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

Diesel2 said:


> Thats the puter and if you look in the side of it you should see a RED & a GREEN light on the side(through a slot) and next to that you should see a small plastic screw. You turn this screw anticlockwise to activate the codes.
> Just as a matter of interest this system is the same as the VL commodore in Australia


The VL commodore has the 3.0 litre nissan straight 6 motor


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> Ok, I looked there and I wasn't sure if it was the box for the security or the computer. The directions to pull the code says to stick a screwdriver in somewhere and a green light will flash the codes. Well I can't find the green light anywhere on there. All I see is the wire harness going into it.


OK so the lights will be on the inside on your car cause it is left hand drive so it will be facing towards the drivers seat. there is a small plastic screw that you turn anticlockwise to activate the codes. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Diesel2 said:


> OK so the lights will be on the inside on your car cause it is left hand drive so it will be facing towards the drivers seat. there is a small plastic screw that you turn anticlockwise to activate the codes. Hope this helps :thumbup:


is it a phillips screw or flat. The only one I see is phillips. Also I took care of the misfire except it still has a bad cold start. Rough Idle etc. I am thinking it is the CSI.?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ThirdgenTa said:


> is it a phillips screw or flat. The only one I see is phillips. Also I took care of the misfire except it still has a bad cold start. Rough Idle etc. I am thinking it is the CSI.?



its easier to unscrew the whole computer from the floor first. move the seat all the way forward to get to it...then turn it on side and you'll see the two lights through a slot and the screw you need to turn is there....its a flat screwdriver


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Computer*



ThirdgenTa said:


> Ok, I looked there and I wasn't sure if it was the box for the security or the computer. The directions to pull the code says to stick a screwdriver in somewhere and a green light will flash the codes. Well I can't find the green light anywhere on there. All I see is the wire harness going into it.
> 
> That is the computer and because yours is left hand drive the light is probably facing towards the centre of the car. there is a small plastic screw near the slot where the lights are that youy turn anticlockwise to start the code read. Hope this helps :cheers:


----------



## Diesel2 (Nov 19, 2003)

Diesel2 said:


> ThirdgenTa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I looked there and I wasn't sure if it was the box for the security or the computer. The directions to pull the code says to stick a screwdriver in somewhere and a green light will flash the codes. Well I can't find the green light anywhere on there. All I see is the wire harness going into it.
> ...


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

My car still can't hold an idle at start up. Sometimes it dies pulling out when its cold. Please help me out before I have to take it to a shop.
Thanks,
Brian


----------

